# Changing rear cog without bike tools?



## LvilleFan (May 16, 2011)

I'm currently riding an 18t rear cog on my single speed. I wanna change it to a 20t for my ride this weekend but I'm too broke to buy tools right now. Anyone have any tips or how to knowledge on how I can change that with out a chainwhip or a lock ring tool thing... can't remember what that's called. 

My buddy helped me switch to single speed early this year and I can't remember the name of the tools I need. But regardless, I need a way to do it without those.


----------



## Bald_Ben (May 2, 2005)

As somebody who has wrenched on bikes in shops for a few years, I don't see it happening without the proper tools. You can make a very serviceable chain whip out of an old chain, and I guess you could try cranking the lock ring out with channel locks. A bigger cog will mean a new (longer) chain as well, unless you've got extra links sitting around. You can change to a smaller chainring without specialty tools.


----------



## LvilleFan (May 16, 2011)

I can slide up or back with the dropouts I have so I'm good with the chain. I can adjust that to get the right tension with the chain I have. 

What tools do I need and approximately what am I looking at cost wise?


----------



## Bald_Ben (May 2, 2005)

Good deal with the dropouts. You'll need this for sure, which you can hold with a crescent wrench: Park Tool Co. » Park Tool Co.

And this, if you don't make your own chain whip: Park Tool Co. » Park Tool Co.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

One time, I drove to Florida with my bike in the trunk of the car disassembled. A couple of spokes got broken and I had to improvise tools to get the cassette off. I used the chain as a whip, wrapped it with a rag where I grabbed it with vise grips. Luckily, I had a splined cassette socket with me.


----------



## theboomboomcars (Sep 10, 2007)

These aren't too expensive: Titan Chain Whip | Titan
Titan Cassette Remover with Guide Pin | Titan

I have the chain whip, and it is pretty nice.


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

I saw that you have budget concerns, but if you don't already own the tools to make the swap the least costly thing to do would be to walk into your local bike shop with the wheel and cog in your hand. The bulk of the shops I've worked at would charge you the minimum labor charge. Maybe $3-5. If you came at a slow moment, and asked nicely it *might* not even cost anything.


----------



## Wolver888 (Jan 8, 2005)

I second Jak0zilla's comment.
And if you are a DIY type of a rider, one of these days your really have to invest on special tools for your bike. Happy riding!


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

In a pinch (while I was out on a 50 mile off road ride) I had to remove my cassette. I had a riding buddy use a rag to hold the cassette while I used a screwdriver and a rock as a hammer to loosen the locking ring. I wouldn't suggest this as a regular occurrence. This was an emergency as I was not going to walk the bike the next 25 miles..........The chain was crushed and had a 90 degree twist in it for about 8 links.


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

If convenient, find your nearest bike cooperative.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

What about your "buddy" that helped you earlier this year?


----------



## LvilleFan (May 16, 2011)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> What about your "buddy" that helped you earlier this year?


He wasn't available and I needed it done before my ride yesterday. Scheduling issues basically.


----------

